

Ask HN: Email marketing management app? - TenJack

Is there a good app to manage an email marketing campaign for a startup?  I have found myself compiling a list of blogs and news sites to contact and it would be great to track which sites have been contacted and what respective messages were used.
======
ScottWhigham
Why does it have to be an "Email marketing management app"? This is what your
basic, run-of-the-mill sales/CRM web app will do plus they offer the advantage
of giving you the same things if/when you later want to add in cold calls or
other techniques. The fancier ones will do the emails for you as well.

------
daveambrose
I've found building a Google Spreadsheet and tracking who you contacted and at
what publication to be useful in the past.

This is certainly something that we'll be discussing at an upcoming panel
about this topic re. startups and PR.

~~~
TenJack
Yea, I am using a google spreadsheet now. I was just thinking that it would be
easier to automate it.

